# Textarea - Rahmen ausblenden



## 123123123 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hey! 

Kann man ein "Teaxtarea - Rahmen " mit irgendwelchen Befehl einfach ausblenden? Also damit man es zB nicht sieht, wenn man die Seite drucken will. Es muss bei der Druckvorschau nicht zusehen sein!

Also zB wie hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/anzeige/textarea.htm

Wenn ich ein Text darein schreibe und es ausdrücken will, soll der Rahmen halt weg sein! 

Danke!  

Gruß Anna.


----------



## mäks (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Versuche doch einmal:

  textarea { 
    border-style: none; 
    border-color: Transparent; 
    overflow: auto;        
  }


----------

